# Scuba diving recommendations?



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello All,

My friend and I will be visiting HK in December and were wondering if anyone can recommend any companies that have a good Open water diver courses (PADI) ?

Also, any other tips would be very helpful

Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Narender said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My friend and I will be visiting HK in December and were wondering if anyone can recommend any companies that have a good Open water diver courses (PADI) ?
> 
> ...


Not PADI but BSAC... Marine divers HK is run by my friend Ginger Ayers. 

HONG KONG DIVING & SNORKELLING - SCUBA / SKIN DIVING WITH MARINE DIVERS - BSAC PREMIER DIVE CENTRE


----------



## DancingInTheRain (Aug 3, 2013)

Narender said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My friend and I will be visiting HK in December and were wondering if anyone can recommend any companies that have a good Open water diver courses (PADI) ?
> 
> ...


Ermmm... not trying to disappoint u but getting an open water in HK??:gossip: U guys might end up never dive ever again after that!! Well...I can only describe the diving experience in HK as "Diving in a bowl of Miso soup!" U will have to pay for a superior price to dive here to enjoy that bowl of cloudy soup. If I would to be u, hop on the plane. There are cheap flights to Phillipines with Cebu Pacific Airlines or Air Asia to Thailand. 6 full days are all u need inclusive of the embargo period for travel on air after dive. Underwater world, Beer World, nightlife with :kiss: name all u want with a price of a bowl of noodles here... Alright maybe 200 bowls.

I did my Advance in Panglau and had made a group of friends down there. Let me know if u would like to go, maybe I can trying to hook u up with them with a special deal. We'll see.

Xx


----------



## dive90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would also recomend you to go to the Phillipines, cheap to go there and really good diving over there.


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with DancingIntheRain. I am a diver and I did only one time diving in HK ever in my life but will never do it again. Go to Malaysia and Thailand, there are lots of diving schools too and clear crystal island around.


----------



## jart (Aug 13, 2014)

i just did a PADI OW course with Diving Adventure. They are located in Causeway Bay. It costed me $4200 over 4 weeks (every sunday). 

also, they have a HK celebrity who teaches OW but i'm sure it shouldn't be a consideration at all....


----------



## ginger diver (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Narender, I highly recommend you try Marine Divers (google them), they dont do PADI courses but offer the superior British Sub-Aqua Club training which is internationally recognised. They run private courses so you can do training when you want. Hong Kong is a great place to learn, with the right outfit, interesting stuff to see. If you can dive here, you can dive anywhere. Marine Divers will ensure you are fully competent and confident when you finish your training. They have great pool and classroom facilities for the initial training. Contact them if you want the best available in HK.


----------

